# anyone get pregnant with late ovulation Day 20 or so?



## rensben

Hi everyone,

I just had a disturbing conversation with my doctor. She told me that I was about a week behind where I should be with regards to my first scan at 6 weeks. I told her that it could be because I ovulated 5 days later than I usually do. She then seemed concerned and prescribed me something called Spasfon to prevent early contractions and told me not to move too much and not to have sex more than once per week! The baby is at 7mm and has a heartbeat and it corresponds to my late ovulation date perfectly but she said that pregnancies from late ovulations are more fragile and have a higher risk of miscarriage. I really thought that everything was going well and now I am worried. Has anyone else experienced this?

Thank you!!


----------



## Amos2009

Hmmm......never heard that??? That seems strange


----------



## bexxie

Hope not coz myn is late OV well I Ov'd day before af was due. Take no notice i have never heard such a thing.

Take care hun
xx


----------



## MrsJD

I O late too so for me this is bull, plus it's the LP that's important not when you ovualate in your cycle.

Sorry she's stressed you :hugs:

XXX


----------



## photo_mama

I've never heard such a thing either! I ovulated on day 18 so my midwife calculated the due date based on conception date and NOT my last period. Most women don't have a perfect 28 day cycle, so it's not entirely accurate!

I wouldn't worry unless the baby isn't growing/developing properly after another week or two.


----------



## lili24

I ovulated on CD30. Your post has me really worried, but I'm sure lots of women must have ovulated late and had successful pregnancies? x


----------



## rensben

Thanks everyone. I'll try not to stress but I don't understand why she told me all that. I have heard that late ovulation can cause problems because of the quality of the eggs but i thought it was only an issue when trying to get pregnant. If the egg was fertilized then it was okay in terms of quality, right? Don't know if I should get the prescription filled and stay off my feet or not...i guess it couldn't hurt, right?


----------



## NickyT75

I think she is talking rubbish TBH hun

I Ov'd on CD21 and my pregnancy is perfectly fine (have had 2 scans and am bang on for my dates) xx


----------



## lizzieredrup

What a horrible thing to tell you! I have never heard such a thing, I think thats very insensitive, as if we don't worry enough with being pregnant! I don't think you have anything to worry about :hugs:


----------



## bunnyhop

I ovulated late so my dates are a week out, i was told at my scan that it was completely normal to be out by upto 7 days


----------



## Seity

OV on day 18 is normal for me. What she told you is rubbish. My sister has a normal 40 day cycle so she doesn't OV until around day 26 and she's pregnant with healthy baby #2.


----------



## Ivoryapril

This sounds crazy, i have 5 week cycles and ovulted after 3 weeks, this sounds insane to me?!


----------



## loopdido

I was ovulating on day 19-20 of my cycle and got preg 3rd cycle and am now 31 weeks! I can't see how it makes a difference to the pregnancy if that is your normal cycle.....strange...try not to worry too much about it.


----------



## Kota

what a silly woman!! Professionals like that really annoy me! 

I had a 32-35 day cycle, with ovulation happening anywhere from CD19-CD22, and with a LP of roughly 15 days... 
When I got my BFP, they gave me a EDD of 7th Jan, based on my LMP, I gave myself a EDD od 13th Jan based on my OV date and when I had my scan at 12wks it was then dated with an EDD of 17th Jan. 

At a scan I had at 7wks (going by LMP) I was told my baby was measuring 'small' for my dates... the Dr's completely ignored the fact that I'd been charting and that I knew my OV date put me at a week behind what they had.. meaning my baby wasn't small at all, but bang on target for 6wks. 

My little boy is FINE!! 

Don't listen to her hun, 7wks, 7mm is perfect, and a heartbeat is wonderful!! You've got absolutely NO higher chance of miscarrying at this stage based purely on a slightly longer cycle.


----------



## rensben

Oh wow..thanks everyone. I didn't mean to worry anyone about their late ovulation. I was just a bit freaked out by what she told me. She may just be being extremely cautious but I don't think I will take the medication. I'll just wait a couple of weeks and then go in for another scan. They are fairly easy to have done here so at least that is good news!

Thanks again ladies


----------



## mrskx0x0

I heard that was absolute nonsense, don't pay any attention to what she said about that. I ovulated after day 20 (there was 13 days between my EDD based on average ovulation time and the EDD I worked out based on when I really did ovulate) and there must be millions more ladies that did too. :hugs: follow her advice all the same because like you said it can't hurt but don't let her scare you. xxxxx


----------



## Beltane

I think I had late implantation or I ovulated late. Very frustrating!


----------



## staycutee

i ovulated late from what i can work out and my pregnancy has been fine!


----------



## Zeri

I am typically a late ovulator - CDs 19-24 on average. The cycle I got pregnant I ovulated on CD19. I was also on Clomid at the time.


----------



## JuliaNBaby

I ovulate late, on day 21 usually, and I am currently pregnant and measuring a little behind. I saw a heartbeat of 154 bpm, which is great, so I wouldnt worry about it. My doctor did, however, advise me to not have sex for a month and the reason for that is because I had a miscarriage and a D&C in July, so he wants me to take it easy. I would follow doctors orders and be on the safe side. But im sure your fine :)


----------



## Luuluu

Omg I have never heard of this! I'm sure that if the egg fertilises then ov time is irrelevant. I would get a 2nd option or maybe do a load of research. Good luck x


----------



## DragonTamer

Both my girls were conceived on cd 28 and 26 respectively and they are now 14 and 6. My son was conceived on cd 14 and my angel baby was conceived on cd 14...this baby was conceived somewhere between cd 14 and 18...so day of conception is rubbish...its the luteal phase that is the concern...some of my cycles when I was ttc had only a 9-12 day lp and that makes it nearly impossible for a fertilized egg to implant before af appears. If I Od on cd 14 my ib occured 12dpo so had my lp been short has it has been in the past I never would have gotten a bfp in the first place. This makes me wonder if we had conceived previously only to pass the fertilized egg out along with af...I may never find out but I am confident that late O does not increase mc rates


----------



## itsy.bitsy

I am pregnant off cd 32 ov, I am taking it easy for the first few weeks to be cautious to try and make sure it sticks, everyone seems to have a different thought on this weather it is important or not. However there are alot of success stories out there for late ov babies so im going to stay hopeful


----------



## Babbs34543

never heard of this either.. i ovulated past the date i was meant to start my period!! I cycle i got pregnant on was wayyyyy crazy. FX for you & me then :) GL


----------

